# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  minimum size for toilet room with in swing door

## gerry71

Hi all, can anyone give me the minimum dimensions for a toilet room. wish to have in swinging door, have got those cool lift off hinges so door can be removed in an emergency, also what size door would i use. I think i have a fair idea but just want to hear some other ideas and opinions.
Regards 
Gerry71

----------


## Moondog55

Grandad had the answer to this one; sit on the bowl, stick out your foot, that's where the door should be he told me.
Make the door wider rather than narrower, you may have to carry someone in or out one day.

----------


## jago

My local building inspector suggested that a 900mm wide by 1800 deep would pass at council, it did but  I ended up making mine 2200 deep. I've been in smaller but this seems right to me with a 720mm door. :2thumbsup:

----------


## gerry71

Thanks guys, forgot to say that the door will be on the side not the end of room.
Gerry

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Thanks guys, forgot to say that the door will be on the side not the end of room.
> Gerry

  Should make little or no difference, the minimum with is 0.90 m wide though, you could make the length as small as 1.60 m and still drag someone out with the door removed. 
Hope this helps 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## gerry71

Cheers for that, just after posting that i thought to myself, why not just measure the room at work and it gave me the basic measurements i was lookin for. 
Gerry

----------

